# Winder, GA - 5-6wk Baby! Last Day 7/15



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

06-975
Shepherd
Female
Puppy!

This precious little one is only 5-6 wks old!

Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, JULY 15. See contact information above. Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment. Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter becomes SO FULL at times, they may occur more frequently. Contact NOW!
.. .. 

BARROW COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
610 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG a little sable pup?? Only 30 min away from teh Lawrenceville shelter where there have been two nice, similar sables lately??

What's going on out there in Georgia???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The Leetle Friends are from GA too. 

I wonder if my vet tech would be interested in her...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Some people just suck...I hope who ever gave her up, bred the Mother or what ever the circumstance burns in he!!.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Please save her she is so precious!! How can you give that baby up. Jerks!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

little bump for the baby


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my Lord this sweet baby, how can people be so cruel


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

how can the shelter put down such a young baby, he hasnt even had a chance at life yet


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for this little baby


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

OM!! Someone save her!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any word on this one?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

She is just SO tiny and cute!!


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

looks like there is another 12 week old, too?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

OMG I can't believe I am even seeing this, I just hate people these days. That pup is way to small to be in a shelter, please tell me someone has gotten her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaineLadylooks like there is another 12 week old, too?



This is another dog at Barrow County. They have him as a 12 week old Shepherd.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor babies! Can't anyone help them?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

little bump for the babies


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bumping the tiny ones. I"m praying someone can come through for these little ones!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Baby bump. 

So many babies in shelters lately


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I can bring her from Atlanta to another city that Delta serves. She is small enough to fit under the seat so her travel is FREE. The question is... Will someone commit to her and foster? Time is running out!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

I guess I can foster if there is no one else available. I need a rescue to say ok to sponsor her. I am in back to back mtgs, so I will check email.


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

I can help pay for any pull fees and possibly vetting. I am a foster for a 501c3 rescue in VT, and I would have to check with the director to see if they would want to do a formal rescue. Not sure they will because they have specific groups they work with in TN and AK, but, I DON'T want this baby to die, and if some private funds will help, please let me know!! If all else fails, I WILL take her here in VT as a private adopter.


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll help with transport.


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

They will move her to Four Paws once her pull fee is paid. They will board her at a reasonable fee. I transported Mercedes now Desi 
from there.


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

How does paying pull fees work there? Do they need someone in person with cash, or can an out of state person call and pay with a credit card? Any idea how much?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable! bump


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I paid with a credit card over the phone, she was taken to the vet, Four Paws and a sponsor paid for 8 days of boarding. I picked her up and held her for transport north


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, it was @ $100 but that included the spay


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

Are they going to want to know who the rescue is when I call and pay?


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know, they may want you to fill out an adoption app.


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

She has been adopted already! Phew!!!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Good


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

what about the 12 week old? STill there or adopted too?
Chris


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the other baby?


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

An adoption is pending! Hopefully it will go through without a problem!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm saying my prayers everything works out! Today is his last day.


----------

